
Ask HN: Where would you find beautiful shell scripts? - mohitmun
Something similar to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jlevy&#x2F;the-art-of-command-line but real code which I can learn from<p>Edit: Recently I found https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimgolf.com , anything similar for command line?
======
deepaksurti
Wicked Cool Shell Scripts Book:
[https://nostarch.com/wcss2](https://nostarch.com/wcss2)

------
bradknowles
Have you looked at [http://rerun.sh](http://rerun.sh)?

